
OpenWrt Forum is down for more than 25 days - kbumsik
https://forum.openwrt.org/
======
ddtaylor
Do they have any explanation of what happened? I get there is a "hardware
problem" but is there a reason someone can't mail a hard drive to someone to
recover data manually?

